# SUMMIT RACEWAYS 5th ANNUAL NEW YEARS DAY RACE



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceway will be hosting they're Annual New Years Day Race on (when else?) January 1. This year it will be a cash payback race with $10.00 for every entry going to the payout for that class. This has always been Summits biggest on-road event of the year so come on out and help us bring in the new year the right way by racing toy cars with us here in Ft. Wayne. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/NewYears2007.pdf


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i cant wait. last year was the first time i went. my dad and i had loads 'o' fun. see you all on Jan. 1.

-Zac


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it. Count me in for stk sedan.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

bump.

-Zac


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the bump, Zac.
Don't forget the New Year's race.
1/12 scale stock
19 turn rubber tire touring (Speed GT class)
Touring Stock foam tire


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sheath said:


> Thanks for the bump, Zac.
> Don't forget the New Year's race.
> 1/12 scale stock
> 19 turn rubber tire touring (Speed GT class)
> Touring Stock foam tire


 Also due to the type of race this is any other class can run if there are four or more cars.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

even minis? hope so


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

ronald86 said:


> even minis? hope so


 Most definately! Do you mean Tamiya Minis or Mini Ts.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hope everybody had a great christmas. Also we've got horizen and a couple of the local hobby shops lined up for door prizes for the Jan.1st race.


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

Hi,
I plan on attending this race and was wondering if anyone else would be up for running 19T foam touring?? Just seeing if there is any interest.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

yes 19t foam yes no Brushless just 19t


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

anyone for 12th stock? im leave'n in about 7 hours. see you all there.

-Zac


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i had a great time yesterday. racing was good all day. a great turnout too.

thanks for another fun race.

-Zac


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to everyone that attended! The results, including lap times, are available under 'race results' on the Summit R/C Raceway website at www.summitrcraceway.com or by clicking this link.


----------

